# Dwarf gouramis?



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I know the answer is probably no, but can dwarf Gouramis be kept with female Bettas? I had them as a kid and would love to have a pair again. If it's not possible that's fine, I understand they are very similar fish.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i think no. but i forgot the explanation. they are from the same family i think.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

We have 2 dwarf Gouramis in with 2 female bettas in our 40g community tank.
Have had absolutely no problems or picking with each other. 
Had 3 dwarf Gouramis but a lyretail molly stressed him out (shes gone now)
We will be adding more with possibly more female bettas..you shouldn't have a problem.
I know they're in the same family as the betta, but like I said..we have had no problems. 
Our dwarf Gourami built a bubble nest one time and one female betta started getting lines and would go under it. (Lol, I guess she thought that would work.) He never chased her or showed any aggression.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

From what I heard, they are like cousins to bettas. They occupy the same level (middle and top) of the tank, and are agressive as well.... in smaller tanks, it is not a good idea. In some giant tank with plenty of hiding spots, it's probably safer... Every fish will have its own personality, so how they will go together could really vary.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry to ask another question on a different post but: can a dwarf gourami be kept in a ten gallon tank?

On topic: both fish have labyrinth organs, so they breathe air and stay in the same level of the tank as eachother, so it's not really recommended to keep em together


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Sorry to ask another question on a different post but: can a dwarf gourami be kept in a ten gallon tank?
> 
> On topic: both fish have labyrinth organs, so they breathe air and stay in the same level of the tank as eachother, so it's not really recommended to keep em together



Yes, 5g is considered the bare minimum and 10 is goof. When I had mine as a kid they were in a 20g tetra community tank. They also like a lot of plants, especially floating ones.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I believe it is safe to keep dwarf gourami and pearl gourami with female bettas as long as the tank is large enough to accommodate both. I wouldn't try it in anything under 20gal.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I don't think pearls and dwarfs can live together..?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh no, they can't live together, but pearl or dwarf gourami can be housed with bettas.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I (personally) wouldn't try it in anything less then a 40 gallon. And definitely not with a pair. They breed just like bettas and will become fiercely territorial when they're breeding. Two males will most likely fight. I originally had two males in my 16 but one started bullying the other so he was returned the same night. They really need 10 gallons each, minimum. I found that out the hard way. 

Mine is a very fast swimmer and food bully, so that's also something to keep in mind. I don't think I would do it. A sorority is high stress as it is and I think a dwarf gourami would add unnecessary stress.

Watching my guy cruise in my 16g, I'd never recommend 5g. He's just too big and active.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I decided that even once my girls are full grown I won't get one. 

Thanks for the help everyone


----------

